# Slip sinker rig for Carp?



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I am new to fishing for carp and I am still learning. I have experience catfishing so I am curious if you can use the classic catfish slip sinker rig and just replace the catfish bait with carp bait? And can you use the bait clicker still? Thanks!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes to both questions.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

In my experience you wanna first,downsize everything.Weight as light as you can throw where you want it to go and hook as long as it's still strong enough for the" big boys".As for bait clicker,I wouldn't use one as the little tension can spook them and make them drop it.Not always,but if you're in a lake,pond,etc. no need.If in a little current of a stream or river you probably could get away with it.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes on both questions - 
Do a search for Southern Carp Pay lake fishing tactics it will give you all you need- U.S. Carp Pro has an online magazine that goes into great detail.

Just food for thought about clickers : Carp run with such momentum it's like casting a reel with your clickers on over & again.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Worm Drowner said:


> Hello from the banks of the Chagrin!
> 
> The river was flowing about 800 for most of the day today and quite muddy. There were still some intrepid anglers out there. I didn't see too many fish caught. The Grand is still blown out but the tribs might be fishable.
> 
> For stream flow information, go to  Ohio Streamflow Information


Not really sure if I understand that last part...haha

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Disregard the above post haha

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

